# Auswertung PSS-Referenzdaten



## sps-concept (20 November 2006)

Hallo,

wer als S7-Programmierer mit PSS WIN-PRO arbeitet vermisst etwas.. Die Auswertung der Referenzdaten. Das neue Tool PSS-REF stellt diese Auswertung zur Verfügung. Folgendes wird erkannt:

Operand nicht zugewiesen
Operand mehrfach zugewiesen
Operand nicht angefragt
Symbol nicht verwendet
kein Symbol vorhanden







MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (24 November 2006)

*Pss*

Hallo Jürgen,

nur bedingt. Das meiste was ich vermisst habe hat S7 onboard. Das einzige was S7 nicht hat ist dies:

Operand nicht angefragt

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## IBN-Service (24 November 2006)

Hallo Andé,

wie machst du denn diese beiden:

Operand nicht zugewiesen
Operand mehrfach zugewiesen

mit S7 - Mitteln ?


----------



## sps-concept (24 November 2006)

*Referenz*

sorry Jürgen,

Operand nicht zugewiesen  fehlt auch bei S7. Mehrfachzuweisungen mit = werden aber erkannt.

Aber schön dass du das Tool entdeckt hast.

MfG
André Räppel


----------

